# Black Friday Sales



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Not that the exchange is in our favor right now, but anything worth looking at?


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i feel like BF and boxing day deals are getting worse every year.... just all a rouse to get people to spend money they don't have.

on that note, very interested to see what L&M has in store, though I am not in the market for anything.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

So many Canadian retailers have jumped on the BF bandwagon, I'm going to keep an eye out for deals on this side of the border.

I was in Niagara Falls, NY on Sunday and stopped in at Best Buy (to grab the RUSH R40 Blu-Ray with the Starman flashlight) and I'd a few price comparisons.
It's cheaper to buy here. Of the three things I compared, pricing worked out to be almost $5 per $100 more expensive to buy there.
(One item is $189 here and $149 there. After exchange, that $149 turns into $198 according to xe.com. That's all before tax and any duty.)

So, unless there's a stupid crazy deal that more than makes up for the exchange rate to compensate for the hassles of travel or shipping, then I don't see any logic in buying in the US right now.

Restaurant food and gas? Worth it if you don't have far to drive.
They are even posting their prices in litres so we don't have to do the math. 
Tops on Niagara Falls Blvd was 60 cents per litre...


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Not that the exchange is in our favor right now, but anything worth looking at?


what is it you need?
im not someone who believes in buying stuff just because its on sale.

I admit I like black Friday much better than boxing day....prefer to get some discounts on my xmas shopping, and after all the drama of xmas, I just want some peace and quiet, not running through more crowds at shopping malls.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Diablo said:


> what is it you need?
> im not someone who believes in buying stuff just because its on sale.
> 
> I admit I like black Friday much better than boxing day....prefer to get some discounts on my xmas shopping, and after all the drama of xmas, I just want some peace and quiet, not running through more crowds at shopping malls.


Not really looking for anything it would have to be a stupid good deal to even consider


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

not an overt deal..but Cosmo Music has instock merch at 15% discount on friday...
found that as i was about to order last night...now waiting til friday...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday2015


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

blam said:


> https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday2015


The $1000 gift certificate may be good for some, but depends on what you are paying for the original item to get it. Nothing jumping off the page at me


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Guitar Fetish has a better-than-usual Black Friday sale, with some usually cheap things discounted an additional 25%.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Dreaming of a Pro Tools Black Friday sale!


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Ti-Ron said:


> Dreaming of a Pro Tools Black Friday sale!


There is one!!! 
http://www.avid.com/US/specialoffer...rPUfGjI4AT8RjNa+TFAwTG5toziV8R7HBJc133M8QXRbk


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

I thought black friday was a 'merican thing and it was only for a day.....ah, the 'mericanzation of Canada.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I had never heard of black Friday until 5 years ago. I guess close to the border cities and towns and areas started on this to stem the flow over the border when the $s were at par. Now, I don't doubt that is less attractive, but still there are people who love to cross border shop. My first memory of Black Friday was people getting trampled or shot to death at Walmart in the US.

As for L&M, those Gibson LP Jrs and Tiny Terror 20w head are mildly attractive.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

wait, weren't the Squire Classic Vibes $385 when they came out a couple of years ago?
so that jacked up the price, just put them on super-sale back to the original level

though the price would probably go up in relation to the USD over time, so I guess that makes sense.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The tube store is having a sale. I may be modding my JCM800 for 6550's, so if I'm going to now is a good time to buy the tubes. The mod is cheap, the tubes arent hahaha.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Cosmo music


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don't bother with these sales too much. First, I avoid crowds and line ups and absolutely will NOT stand in line to save a few bucks or even a few hundred bucks.

Also, the chances of the item I want being on sale is remote in most cses unless everything in the store is on sale.

Meh, when I need something, I make sure I have full sticker price in my jeans and hopefully negotiate a better deal on my own.

Shopping isn't a leisure activity for me.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Electraglide said:


> I thought black friday was a 'merican thing and it was only for a day.....ah, the 'mericanzation of Canada.


I thought it was just a Steely Dan tune.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I don't bother with these sales too much. First, I avoid crowds and line ups and absolutely will NOT stand in line to save a few bucks or even a few hundred bucks.
> 
> Also, the chances of the item I want being on sale is remote in most cses unless everything in the store is on sale.
> 
> ...


To me, it's exclusivly an online thing. I hate being in a store/crowd. I try to pay less for something I would buy no matter the time of the year. I laugh when people told me they save for something they don't need or have planned to buy.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Ti-Ron said:


> To me, it's exclusivly an online thing. I hate being in a store/crowd. I try to pay less for something I would buy no matter the time of the year. I laugh when people told me they save for something they don't need or have planned to buy.


Or, people who drive a couple of hours (in each direction) to save a few hundred on Christmas stuff.

What's your time worth?

Once you factor in gas, exchange, and time, what are you really saving?

I'm a status Indian. People often assume I drive to the reserve to get cheap gas because I have a gas card. It's twenty minutes there and twenty minutes back, so almost an hour driving to save a few cents a liter.

No, I don't think so. If I happen to be there for another reason, yes, I fill up while I'm at it, but a special trip?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Milkman said:


> Or, people who drive a couple of hours (in each direction) to save a few hundred on Christmas stuff.
> 
> What's your time worth?
> 
> Once you factor in gas, exchange, and time, what are you really saving?


Yep, same thing with grocery. I have a friend that collect rabate coupons and take a whole day to grabe everything all around town. And seriously, do you really need 25 packs of soap 'cause they where 50% off?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Hate shopping, passionately, even for things I like. Won't make much or any effort to save. Always favour convenience and time saved. Don't like crowds, cause I'm a little claustrophobic and impatient...so naturally malls aren't my thing. Distrust sales for the sake of sales on some contrived sale day. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Hate shopping, passionately, even for things I like. Won't make much or any effort to save. Always favour convenience and time saved. Don't like crowds, cause I'm a little claustrophobic and impatient...so naturally malls aren't my thing. Distrust sales for the sake of sales on some contrived sale day.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


If you weren't a guy, and I wasn't married.....

Seems like we're cut from the same cloth on this one.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

@Milkman @Mooh


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

Vistaprint has a black friday deal so i went through all the designing of my business signs, postcards and fridge magnets only to find out that it helps to read the small print. Its says UP TO 60% off sitewide; when I was filling my cart with the intention of everything being 60% off. Deception all around but dammit I need some lawn signs. 

Also need a new suit so i was checking out indochino's BF sale. Super nice suits at Moores prices. I'd get 2 if I had the $$. 
Driving up to Toronto Friday to get fitted.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

We're offering 15% off, Friday through Monday on our website. Use coupon code tap15d at checkout. In-stock items only, no rain checks, free shipping over $199 within Canada.
www.tapestrymusic.com


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

puckhead said:


> wait, weren't the Squire Classic Vibes $385 when they came out a couple of years ago?
> so that jacked up the price, just put them on super-sale back to the original level
> 
> though the price would probably go up in relation to the USD over time, so I guess that makes sense.


Haha, they were actually $299 at one point. That's how much I paid for my CV50 Tele when they first came out. I also paid $385 for a Strat a little later. The price has been steadily climbing over the last few years, due to the dollar. This isn't an L&M thing. Remember, MIM Strats and Teles were $399 at one point - now they're double that at $799! Heck, a US Standard was $999 not that long ago, $1,759 now 



Moosehead said:


> Vistaprint has a black friday deal so i went through all the designing of my business signs, postcards and fridge magnets only to find out that it helps to read the small print. Its says UP TO 60% off sitewide; when I was filling my cart with the intention of everything being 60% off. Deception all around but dammit I need some lawn signs.
> 
> Also need a new suit so i was checking out indochino's BF sale. Super nice suits at Moores prices. I'd get 2 if I had the $$.
> Driving up to Toronto Friday to get fitted.


Thanks for the heads-up on Vistaprint! I'll check that out. I need new business cards for the band!


----------



## tomsy49 (Apr 2, 2015)

The best deals on gear are usually on GC anyhow so it's like black friday every day on here! haha


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

*ONE DAY ONLY!*
Use the coupon code "*BLACKFRIDAY*" at checkout to get *15% off* your purchase.

Thank you for choosing *Next Gen Guitars* as your parts supplier!


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Good deal on Sennheiser cans if anyone is looking...

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...d=1448644426&ref_=sr_1_3&s=electronics&sr=1-3


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Good deal on Sennheiser cans if anyone is looking...
> 
> http://www.amazon.ca/gp/product/B01...d=1448644426&ref_=sr_1_3&s=electronics&sr=1-3


There's a lot of Blue Mics on sale too!


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

L&M have full year warranty on used stuff, just picked up a Boss VE-20 for a good price.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I haven't seen anything that jumped out at me, either online or at any store. Oh yeah! I got 8 jugs of windshield antifreeze at Home Depot for $1.87 a jug.


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2015)




----------



## Woof (Jan 13, 2010)

I have been looking for a new short scale bass for a little while now, but had no plans to do any 'Black Friday' shopping. Even though I did seriously consider ordering the Squire Mustang short scale bass at Cosmo to take advantage of the %15 off deal.
But then outta nowhere Eastwood sends me an email about free stuff (the Black Friday Pack) if I spend $499 or more USD - the bastages, those glorious, wonderful bastages  The Black Friday Pack included a "Rumble"strap, t-shirt, extended warranty, coily cable, and a hard shell case. I do not need most of the free stuff but I always, *always* want a hard case for each instrument. And well, the rest of the free stuff was **free* stuff* so I have a Classic 4 in white heading my way


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Dropped by L&M and got a new in box Visual Sound delay ($230.00) for $99.00 Great pedal, can't complain about the price!


----------

